# Battle victory short term, holding ground key in Afghanistan: Canadian



## schart28 (17 Dec 2007)

CP: http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5iMXbv6hsgFCOG9nOszA2THKOMHNQ


KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - A surprise raid on some 70 sleeping insurgents early Monday in the volatile Zhari-Panjwaii district has been described as a short term success, but a Canadian commander said boosting Afghan government forces is the key to long-term security.

The military said 41 Taliban militants were killed as a result of ground and air strikes by Canadian, Afghan and British Gurkha forces, and a sizable weapons cache of mostly small-calibre arms and ammunition was discovered.

No civilian or military casualties were reported by coalition forces.

Maj. Richard Moffat, deputy commanding officer of the Canadian battle group, called Operation Sharp Sword a "great success."

Often criticized for using air strikes in civilian populated areas, coalition forces had assessed recent insurgent activities and were able to pinpoint their specific location, Moffat said.

"All the strikes that happened were in open terrain," he said. "We kick them out, we follow them and we strike them."

Despite the claim of success, Moffat acknowledged: "This is really a disrupting operation. It's going to last for what - a couple of days, a week?"

"Measuring success with casualties is no good," he said, adding the loss of weapons is probably just a small blow to the Taliban in the area.

But Moffat believes the military strong points and checkpoints being built for the Afghan army and police will ultimately allow them to "hold the ground" in places where Taliban influence has been strong.

"To be able to separate the insurgents and the locals you have to stay in place," he said.

"We must remain with the population and that way we can drive a wedge between the insurgents and the local population, and wherever we have strong points we can see that happening right now."

"What we wanted to do was create development, create jobs for people so they can work instead of using AK-47s with the Taliban. This is really what we want to do but we got to clear the place before we do that."

In the end, he said, it will be up to the Afghan National Police to maintain peace and security. Moffat expressed confidence in the numerous projects underway to professionalize the police force, often criticized as corrupt and inept.

The Gurkhas and the Afghan National Army "bore the brunt of the battle" in an area called Siah Choy, Moffat said. Gurkhas, known for their toughness in battle, are Nepalese who serve in the British army.

Moffat said the Afghan National Army has four suspected insurgents in custody.

"The four Taliban who are caught alive, they are under investigation," said Gul Aqa, a commander of the Afghan army.

Aqa said the area is a "big destination" for insurgents. "There are more Taliban so we will keep doing our operations," he said.

The Taliban compound hit was believed to have been used as a base for insurgents who have been regularly attacking military convoys along Highway 1 west of Kandahar.

Weeding out the insurgents has been tricky as they've been sheltering behind women and children and using mosques to treat their wounded, Moffat added.

"On many occasions we didn't engage," Moffat said. "We're here to develop, not destroy everything that's around."

The Canadian military effort has been focused almost entirely on the Panjwaii and Zhari districts west of Kandahar city. The districts have been the site of bloody battles involving the Canadian Forces in recent months.


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2007)

Raid shows winter no deterrent for Taliban
GRAEME SMITH From Tuesday's Globe and Mail December 18, 2007 at 3:58 AM EST
Article Link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Canadians and their allies say they killed at least 41 insurgents and routed another 20 or 30 fighters as they swept into a cluster of villages known as Siah Choy over the weekend.

Despite such successful attacks against insurgents, the Taliban have proven surprisingly hard to expel from districts near Kandahar city this winter, a Canadian commander says.

"Kind of surprising to see so many insurgents still in the area," said Major Richard Moffet, deputy commander of Canada's battle group.

The weekend raid, about 35 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city, was within the zone of security that pro-government forces have attempted to hold, using a series of newly constructed police substations.
More on link


----------



## Pencil Tech (18 Dec 2007)

That Globe headline put a pretty negative spin on a nice little Canadian (and Ghurka) victory. BTW, those Van Doos are taking care of business IMHO.


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Dec 2007)

Perhaps the reason they are there is because they have no home to go to.

The actions in Helmand may have discouraged from hanging around and moved them to the east.  And IIRC there was some recent comment about the Pashtuns uniting in the Pakistani (loosely speaking) hills.  

That was assumed to be bad for ISAF.  But perhaps not necessarily.  It might even, equally, be bad for the "Arabs".  Pure speculation on my part, that, though.


----------

